# 69 GTO steering wheels question



## RicerwannaB (May 11, 2009)

i searched and came up empty handed, I need to pull my steering wheel to replace the turn signal cam. If anyone can point me in the right direction of a how to or anything like that. It would be greatly appreciated. I just dont want to break anything.


----------



## RicerwannaB (May 11, 2009)

No love GTOforum?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*help*

I believe you simply remove the center nut and then use a puller to remove the steering wheel.
I've seen this done without the puller.
Remove center nut almost all the way, leaving it to protect the threads on the center shaft.
Add pressure from underneath the wheel with knees or get help to put pressure on the wheel. Use hammer to strike the center shaft while pulling up on wheel.
This should release wheel from shaft.
I hope this is correct and works. Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It may be too difficult to hit the center bolt with a hammer, I use a long brass drift pin while lifting from the back side with my knees. After you remove the wheel there is a plastic cover that's snapped into place. After removing that cover then there is a steering wheel locking ring held in by a c-clip around the center shaft. They make a tool for it that screws onto the center shaft then using an adjusting nut, you press the locking ring down so you can remove the c-clip. once that comes off, then the horn ring/turn signal cancelling ring and spring come off, then the dirrectional switch.


----------

